# Platy has big spot, not ick, help



## steven1 (Dec 19, 2009)

My Platy has this spot on his tail.. I know its not ick. I have a 30 gallon tank and im upgrading in febuary. I dont know what it is. Im going to post pics. Water temperature is 75.


----------



## steven1 (Dec 19, 2009)

PLEASE help, view my album sick platy for pics


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

it might be some sort of fungal infection... i had a fish with something like that on it (it was a black skirt tetra) and it cleared up. is it still there? It could also be a parasite, but I can't really tell. sorry!


----------

